# Paste on some new Vinyl



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I just hung some vinyl that has a couple spots of paste on it. That I need to get off. I have tried ammonia water and it is still their. Any ideas. Ready to try a soft scrub brush. David


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Chrisn, where are you?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Safe and Simple or try some Coke, yes the soft drink.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Chrisn, where are you?


I work during the day, as I am sure you do also.:smile:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I will add white vinegar to the list of things to try, it works well on vinyl.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The _*Phosphoric acid*_ in the Coke will eat that paste right off( as well as the lining in your stomach):vs_laugh:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

If we didn't get it off when wiping the seams with a sponge, we used coke, just like chrisn. make sure you rinse the coke off with water.


----------

